# Recycling a Dell Dimension c521 case?



## lankyfitz (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Basically, the motherboard has gone in my Dell Dimension c521 although as far as I can tell everything else is okay. According to Dell's Specifications the motherboard dimensions are;

Height 11.4 cm (4.5 inches)

Width 39.9 cm (15.7 inches)

Depth 35.3 cm (13.9 inches)

What I would like to know is: Can I replace this motherboard with a uATX motherboard? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

You won't be able any motherboard in there. Older Dell PCs use the BTX form factor.. You can't put an ATX board in a BTX case, and vice versa









The difference is, if you look at a tower PC face on, the ATX board will be laying on the right side of the case, and the BTX board will be laying on the left side. 









BTX









ATX


----------



## lankyfitz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for such a quick reply - looks like I'll be needing a new case then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo is simply installed backwards in a BTX case. It is "sometimes" possible to use a standard Mobo in them if it's turned upside down. 
Your particular case is not primary because the I/O plate is not removable.
OEM cases commonly use proprietary wiring as well.


----------

